# Quick Set Concrete Help ?



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

I bought two bags of quick setting concrete to use for a post in my back yard.

Here is what I purchased....



https://www.lowes.ca/product/concrete-mix/quikrete-55-lbs-fast-setting-concrete-mix-268518



The reason i purchased fast setting concrete mix is because i thought no pre-mixing was required from the video i saw here.....






When i got my bags home, i read the instructions on the back, and it says to pre-mix, i have attached a picture of the instructions on the bag,

so which is it?

i would prefer not to pre-mix if possible, which is why i purchased this stuff,

also, the video says to pour in a gallon of water for each bag which is about 4 - 4.5 liters, and on the bag it says to use approximately 2.8 liters?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IF you can take it back, get your money and buy this stuff. You just break the capsule of liquid into the other part, knead it a little and pour it into the post hole, with the post in place. It will expand exponentially and you won't be able to budge the post in 30 minutes. Just cut off what oozes out the top with a hand saw and cover it with dirt. One bag will do a single post.









Sika 33 fl. oz. Sika PostFix Fence Post Mix, Mix-In-The-Bag Expanding Foam for Supporting Non-Structural Posts, Mailbox, Sign 483503 - The Home Depot


Sika PostFix is a two component, pre-proportioned polyurethane resin. It is mixed in the bag to produce expanding foam for supporting and backfilling fence, mail box, gate and signage posts. Suitable for all types of posts including wood, steel and PVC.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

anyone that uses the Quikrete in the RED BAG should have a game plan in place before mixing.
I mixed two bags for a project in the wheel barrow in the hot sun and got distracted for about 5 minutes.
I almost lost my metal tub wheel barrow to this stuff. - - - it sets up FAST !!!
so you must have your water hose handy to clean the tools and mixing apparatus quickly after the job is done.

and as for just pouring the dry mix in a hole and then adding water - it will work.
you're not building the launch pad for NASA - you're setting wood posts in the ground.
(don't over think it).


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> and as for just pouring the dry mix in a hole and then adding water - it will work.
> you're not building the launch pad for NASA - you're setting wood posts in the ground.
> (don't over think it).


Yeah I guess I am overthinking it a bit, I just want it done properly, I'm a bit OCD that way,

I guess my only issue is, how much water to pour into the hole, on top of the concrete, as I'm reading conflicting info,

There isn't really any way to tell visually if the water is getting all the way to the bottom, which is what bothers me,

If I put too much water what would happen?...would it just take longer to dry? Or would it be ruined?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

the hole has no bottom like a bucket.
too much water will simply drain down into the dirt and disappear.
you will wind up with a very hard block of cement around the post.
I have done this so many times I can't count. I have never, ever "measured" the water.
just pour the dry mix in the hole, tamp down a little with a 2x4, pour in a gallon or two of water,
cover the hole with dirt and call it a day. (the red bag cement will set in less than 20 minutes).

*and tell us again what post you are setting ??*


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> the hole has no bottom like a bucket.
> too much water will simply drain down into the dirt and disappear.


my soil doesn't drain very well though,

i actually poured a bit of water in the bottom of the hole (2-3 inches maybe) hoping it would help me dig easier, and it took 2-3 days for it to drain into the soil,

i guess i will just go by feel, and hope for the best,

im thinking i will fill the hole halfway with concrete, then pour water onto it....let that set/harden....then pour in the top half and repeat the process

its a 4x4 post for a bird feeder,

the feeder is rather large though, i would say 10-15 pounds, plus the weight of food/seed...when full i would estimate 30 pounds maybe?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yes, empty one bag in the hole, pour in some water - after it sets up - repeat with the other bag.
ensure your post is perfectly plumb straight up and down on all 4 sides or it will haunt you every time you look at it.
(just kidding) you can do it - looking forward to seeing the critters having lunch on it.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> yes, empty one bag in the hole, pour in some water - after it sets up - repeat with the other bag.
> ensure your post is perfectly plumb straight up and down on all 4 sides or it will haunt you every time you look at it.
> (just kidding) you can do it - looking forward to seeing the critters having lunch on it.


thanks for the help!!

i will be doing this, this week, will update!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

a few years ago, I put up a 600 foot run of wood farm fence with the 4x4 posts every 8 feet.
one 50 pound bag of Kwikrete around each post, poured in dry, and added some water.
that one project took 75 bags of cement.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> a few years ago, I put up a 600 foot run of wood farm fence with the 4x4 posts every 8 feet.
> one 50 pound bag of Kwikrete around each post, poured in dry, and added some water.
> that one project took 75 bags of cement.
> View attachment 653692


holy crap, very nice,

that is a huge project!!

i hope you were not digging by hand like me....Lol


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

LOL - each hole was dug with post hole diggers - no PTO auger. and LOTS of tree roots to work around.
I did this all by myself - two sections a day. I started out using galvanized nails but my wrist gave out after only two boards. (and no nail gun) so I got ten pounds of 3" deck screws and screwed each board into place - much easier and faster !!
and here's the other half of the finished project. (the neighbor across the road (on left side) hired a company to do hers).


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Flatlanders have it easy. I wouldn't try that here in the mountains even with an auger. Good looking fence, John.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have never measured the water used. Typically I dig the holes about six inches deeper than I want, pour in about 6" of gravels, set the posts in, make sure it's plumb in both directions at the correct height, then shoot water into the hole. Then pour in the concrete mix to fill up the hole, stopped twice or three times along the way to compact the mix with a metal pipe, to about two inches below grade, add water until it's soaking wet. Then add more mix until two inches above grade, work the concrete so it slopes away from the wood post. That's how I do it, one post at a time.

The fence companies I hired out to do fences at rentals, they dig the holes then set the posts in. Pour in dry concrete mix, not the fast set but the regular which is $2 less per bag. They had the dry mix in and compacted, then move to the next post, they have all the posts in before they add a drop of water to the dry concrete. Once done with all posts they added water, then they kicked or raked dirt over it. I wait till they leave, expose the concrete below grade, and fill in my concrete so it is above grade.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I have also used the quikcrete red bag for post setting. I dug the hole, had a helper keep the level on the 4x4 post, poured in the quikcrete, gallon of water (sometimes a little more), mixed it the best I could right in the hole with a wooden stake. Did about 30 posts and 250 foot of 6x8 wooden dog ear fence panel around the perimeter of back yard. Not all in one day. Project took three years to complete (see pic below). Um, you know, wood and materials are really expensive now. Replaced a 30 year old ceder fence that was finally rotting out. As John mentions, it's sets up really fast, 20 minutes and I'm screwing the fence panel on it.

I have 10 egg laying hens to keep protected. You can see the coup with the US flag on it in the picture. And if you zoom in really close you can see the hens in the covered run, it was raining when I took the picture, they don't like to get wet.. Lol. Ah.. nothing like farm fresh eggs. I can only eat them about once or twice a week though. We have enough eggs (10 per day, lol) to donate to friends, neighbors, relatives, and food shelter. Mainly the local food shelter. I also have 6 raised garden beds for fresh vegys to..


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> LOL - each hole was dug with post hole diggers - no PTO auger. and LOTS of tree roots to work around.
> I did this all by myself - two sections a day. I started out using galvanized nails but my wrist gave out after only two boards. (and no nail gun) so I got ten pounds of 3" deck screws and screwed each board into place - much easier and faster !!
> and here's the other half of the finished project. (the neighbor across the road (on left side) hired a company to do hers).
> View attachment 653695


wow that's a huge job!!

i have been working on this one post for weeks, and it's still not done.....Lol



thanks for all the replies, lots of good info here,

i just wanted to update, as i started the concrete today,

i had been putting a bit of water in the bottom of the hole to help me dig, so there was still about 2 inches of water on the bottom,

i put my post in and leveled it perfectly,

i poured my concrete in a bucket, and used a small hand scoop to shovel it in the hole slowly, this just made it a bit easier for me with a sore back...hehe

as i filled the first few inches the standing water absorbed the concrete, and it began to harden very quickly,

i kept checking for it to be level which it was,

i kept putting in the remaining contents of one full bag in,

when one bag was in there, i used my fist to compress it down as tight as i could into the hole,

after that i measured my water into a bucket (my OCD got the best of me) what was recommended on the bag 3 liters,

i poured the 3 liters into the hole all around on top of the concrete,

when i had it all in there it didn't seem to absorb all the water, i had about a 1-2 inch puddle on top of the concrete which i wasn't sure if its normal or not,

i ended up leaving it, and i checked it about 15 mins later and the puddle was still there,

i checked it again about 1-2 hours later and the puddle had absorbed, but the top of the concrete still looked damp/wet,

so thats where i am now, im going to just let this dry overnight, and do the rest/next bag tomorrow,


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

jmon said:


> I have also used the quikcrete red bag for post setting. I dug the hole, had a helper keep the level on the 4x4 post, poured in the quikcrete, gallon of water (sometimes a little more), mixed it the best I could right in the hole with a wooden stake. Did about 30 posts and 250 foot of 6x8 wooden dog ear fence panel around the perimeter of back yard. Not all in one day. Project took three years to complete (see pic below). Um, you know, wood and materials are really expensive now. Replaced a 30 year old ceder fence that was finally rotting out. As John mentions, it's sets up really fast, 20 minutes and I'm screwing the fence panel on it.
> 
> I have 10 egg laying hens to keep protected. You can see the coup with the US flag on it in the picture. And if you zoom in really close you can see the hens in the covered run, it was raining when I took the picture, they don't like to get wet.. Lol. Ah.. nothing like farm fresh eggs. I can only eat them about once or twice a week though. We have enough eggs (10 per day, lol) to donate to friends, neighbors, relatives, and food shelter. Mainly the local food shelter. I also have 6 raised garden beds for fresh vegys to..
> 
> View attachment 653696


wow thats a nice yard!!

i keep joking with my wife that i want a chicken coop!!

well im only half joking, i really do....Lol


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

pumpkin11 said:


> when i had it all in there it didn't seem to absorb all the water, i had about a 1-2 inch puddle on top of the concrete which i wasn't sure if its normal or not,
> 
> i ended up leaving it, and i checked it about 15 mins later and the puddle was still there,
> 
> ...


Having water on top is normal and not a problem. As I think someone mentioned earlier, concrete doesn't 'dry', it cures. Curing is a chemical process of hydrating the cement into crystals. Concrete will cure and harden underwater as long as it is undisturbed. the only way it won't cure is if it doesn't have enough water for the hydration process to continue.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

HotRodx10 said:


> Having water on top is normal and not a problem. As I think someone mentioned earlier, concrete doesn't 'dry', it cures. Curing is a chemical process of hydrating the cement into crystals. Concrete will cure and harden underwater as long as it is undisturbed. the only way it won't cure is if it doesn't have enough water for the hydration process to continue.


Thanks,

As you can tell, I'm a concrete noob,

So going by what your saying, it's better to put a bit too much water, rather than not enough???


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

pumpkin11 said:


> So going by what your saying, it's better to put a bit too much water, rather than not enough???


Yes, the way you're doing it, I would say it's not possible to use too much water. The only time getting too much water is a problem is when it's mixed into the concrete and dilutes the cement.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

HotRodx10 said:


> Yes, the way you're doing it, I would say it's not possible to use too much water. The only time getting too much water is a problem is when it's mixed into the concrete and dilutes the cement.


Damn, That makes me wish I used a bit more water, to make sure it got all the way down to the bottom,

Oh well, I used what the directions said, so I guess it should be fine,

It's not like I'm holding up a 500 pound deck, it's just a bird feeder....Lol


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

now just an idea to entertain - - - - -
"what if" a severe wind storm broke it off at ground level.
how will you get the stub end out of the ground ??
on another forum, a guy put up a very similar bird feeder like yours
and a big bear broke it off at ground level to get to the feeder. 
(anything can happen).


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Fence I stick built in 2009 by myself. About 650 feet long. Took me almost three months. I started with manual post hole diggers, 8 holes later rented a one man gas post hole digger, 12 holes later rented a big post hole digger that resembled a small crane and dug the rest. (photos from the following spring while I was building the deck.)


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> now just an idea to entertain - - - - -
> "what if" a severe wind storm broke it off at ground level.
> how will you get the stub end out of the ground ??
> on another forum, a guy put up a very similar bird feeder like yours
> ...


i live in a residential neighborhood....the closest bear sighting to me in the past 100 years is over 200 miles away, so that isn't very likely,

It's not the actual post i am cementing into the ground, it is a post spike, then i am mounting the 4x4 post to the spike

i am cementing this into the ground.....



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/pylex-heavy-duty-spike-44-black/1001312350



i am doing it this way for various reasons,

the first being it is extremely difficult to dig my compacted soil, i could only get about 2 feet down, which is the length of the spike,

i also prefer the spike because it gives me more flexibility.....

i can take the post down when i want, like during winter, and i can also replace the post easily when it eventually rots,

you can read my whole ordeal if you like in this thread.....









Quick Dry Concrete Fence Post


I want to install a 4x4 fence post using quick dry concrete, like this video.... how many 50 pound bags do you think i will need if my hole is 4 feet deep? also....how do i know how much water to pour on it? how can i make sure the water is getting all the way to the bottom?




www.diychatroom.com





pic of my spike...i am going to put more concrete in tomorrow to fill it to the top.....


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I know it is hindsight, but golly gee, post #2 would have saved you a lot of time and frustration.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> I know it is hindsight, but golly gee, post #2 would have saved you a lot of time and frustration.


how so?

it is longer, i think it would have been more difficult


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

What is longer? You dig a hole, position your post in it, make sure it is secured plumb, mix the compound in it's own bag, pour it in the hole and you are through. It expands to keep the post in its original position. You've been fighting with concrete for a while, now, right?


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> What is longer? You dig a hole, position your post in it, make sure it is secured plumb, mix the compound in it's own bag, pour it in the hole and you are through. It expands to keep the post in its original position. You've been fighting with concrete for a while, now, right?


Oh sorry I misunderstood,

No I haven't been fighting with concrete for awhile, not sure where you got that from,

I only started doing concrete today, it only took 30 mins, and it went perfectly fine,

I don't mind taking a bit of extra time to get a perfectly finished result, and I feel like it will be when I am done,

I'm retired, so there really isn't any rush, unless you count my wife who is wanting it done....Lol


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I guess I was going on OCD manner of doing it (your words, not mine). I understand that you want it done right. I was just offering a quick solid way that didn't require exact amounts of water in the hole, etc. Hope you got it done and it looks great.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> I guess I was going on OCD manner of doing it (your words, not mine). I understand that you want it done right. I was just offering a quick solid way that didn't require exact amounts of water in the hole, etc. Hope you got it done and it looks great.


Thanks,

I appreciate the suggestion 👍

I think I already had my concrete, so I thought I might as well go that route👍


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I would have done it in one pour, are you adding some dry mix, add water, wait a day or so, repeating until it's filled to the top?


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

miamicuse said:


> I would have done it in one pour, are you adding some dry mix, add water, wait a day or so, repeating until it's filled to the top?


I have only done one pour as of now, I poured a bag in and then poured water on top of it,

It's solid, it would probably be fine as it is, but I was thinking of putting in a few more inches tomorrow to get it almost level with the ground, then cover the last inch or so with dirt so I don't see the concrete


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

It's been about 10 hours since I poured this, it's still soft on the top, I can stick my finger into it....is that normal??


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

pumpkin11 said:


> It's been about 10 hours since I poured this, it's still soft on the top, I can stick my finger into it....is that normal??


Yep. "set" is not the same as hardened. Give it a couple of days; if you can still put put your finger into it, then it might be time to be concerned.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have used this exact same product for setting posts and I have never experienced it staying mallable after a few hours. This stuff sets quick. I think I had one post that shifted a tiny bit, I was doing it on my own, so dug the hole added gravel to the bottom, set post in, since working by myself I pounded two pieces of 2x3s at an angle into the ground, and once I was sure the post plumb in both directions I screwed the 2x3s to steady the post and checked for plumb again, then I added water, added dry mix half way, added water, used a 1x2 to compact around post, added more mix, water, then added enough to go higher then ground, more water. I had to tool the concrete into a pyramid/dome quick, 20 minutes later it is not yielding at all. In fact I had one post that shifted a little and I saw that it's off and there was nothing I can do to nudge it right after 20 minutes. I would say of you can deform it after an hour with this "fast set" stuff this is unexpected.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

miamicuse said:


> I have used this exact same product for setting posts and I have never experienced it staying mallable after a few hours. This stuff sets quick. I think I had one post that shifted a tiny bit, I was doing it on my own, so dug the hole added gravel to the bottom, set post in, since working by myself I pounded two pieces of 2x3s at an angle into the ground, and once I was sure the post plumb in both directions I screwed the 2x3s to steady the post and checked for plumb again, then I added water, added dry mix half way, added water, used a 1x2 to compact around post, added more mix, water, then added enough to go higher then ground, more water. I had to tool the concrete into a pyramid/dome quick, 20 minutes later it is not yielding at all. In fact I had one post that shifted a little and I saw that it's off and there was nothing I can do to nudge it right after 20 minutes. I would say of you can deform it after an hour with this "fast set" stuff this is unexpected.


Thanks,

I checked it this morning, and it was solid, my spike was still perfectly level and also solid,

I poured more mix in to fill the hole to the top, maybe another half bag, and just wet it with my hose, I gave it a good soaking,

Nothing much I can do about it now, I will just hope for the best, and check it tomorrow morning,


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> looking forward to seeing the critters having lunch on it.



Just thought I would update this to show the final product,

I finally got this all finished and put up yesterday, and I am really happy with the way it turned out,

Not too many birds around yet, but I am sure they will come in a few days or so......


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

very nicely done !! (thanks for the update).
you need to take that round metal thing off because the squirrels can't get to the food.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks good!


----------

